# commonsense???



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

How many use it?? if your one that uses it, guess what? your safe! :thumbup: and the ones who dont,..keep takin your courses, mind you, either way you use there is a thing called "acidents" cant avoid them, I seen guys get hurt with and without ropes, so bottom line " COMMONSENSE!!" fellow roofers...thats all!


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

I wish OSHA had some of that.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Joe Roofer said:


> I wish OSHA had some of that.


 It would be nice, but i/m kinda doupting it...:no:


----------



## ultimateconstruction (Jan 27, 2011)

Interloc said:


> How many use it?? if your one that uses it, guess what? your safe! :thumbup: and the ones who dont,..keep takin your courses, mind you, either way you use there is a thing called "acidents" cant avoid them, I seen guys get hurt with and without ropes, so bottom line " COMMONSENSE!!" fellow roofers...thats all!


really helpful mate! :laughing: i think all of us got that,but some just forget they have it. you gotta have your own initiative of knowing the basics so you won't end up feeling down yourself. 

http://ultimateconstruction.bmbnow.com/


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Rightly said. 'Commonsense,' indeed is an important requirement for the job.
_____________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## alanjack (May 1, 2014)

Common Sense is a word which describe a person in a group of person's, Its a gr8 need in today's businesses.


----------

